# engine swap prob



## sean_c (Nov 21, 2005)

i gotz a little prob got an jap import 95 pulsar 1.5l not a clue of engine type with a blown head friend wants to change the whole engine just wondering would their be any problem for the with wiring to the fuel injection system if tried replace the engine with a jap import 1.6l engine from a 96 nissan and would it align with the gearbox need to know before buying the engine


----------

